# 1949 Schwinn B6 all original



## Drivenbikes (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m curious of value, any opinions?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2019)

Beautiful survivor around $500-700


----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Would bring about $500 on ebay...just sayin'

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-Orgin...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 21, 2019)

Original paint B6.  Nice original wear.  $750 all day long.


----------



## Drivenbikes (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks, the lowest I’ve seen around here is 1500 no tank aftermarket rims, and tires, 2500/4000 mostly original with tank.  I need to find a source for the 500 dollar ones.


----------



## stezell (Apr 21, 2019)

Isn't this the same bike that was on eBay with one bid of $500? Because it's the exact same picture. 

Just saying, 
Sean


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2019)

stezell said:


> Isn't this the same bike that was on eBay with one bid of $500? Because it's the exact same picture.
> 
> Just saying,
> Sean




isn’t $500 a bargain?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2019)

I sold mine for $600 last year. Wasn’t a springer but was went through and ready to ride. I don’t think any b6 with after market rims and no tank would sell for $1500.


----------



## tylerw (Apr 21, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I sold mine for $600 last year. Wasn’t a springer but was went through and ready to ride. I don’t think any b6 with after market rims and no tank would sell for $1500.




Right? Sounds like a $250 bike to me. This one though? I’d think $750 sounds spot on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 21, 2019)

Maybe the b6’s you were thinking were worth $4000 were Schwinn Autocycles that are rarer and the ones worth 4k are usually fully equipped prewar ones. I think $750 for yours would be a good starting price


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 21, 2019)

5-7 as it sits id say. Closer to 7 if the seat had some leather. 1200 max if it had the front drum brake. No way this bike would see 4k.


----------



## crazyhawk (Apr 21, 2019)

Man, I know that if this were at the Grand Rapids swap or Ann Arbor with a $500 price tag, it would be gone in 5 minutes.  At $750, it would take just a little while, and at a grand it would sit all day with the rest of 'em.   That's like it sits now.  I really like the looks of it.  These ride so sweet.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 21, 2019)

Had one just like this last year, it fetched $700 on the local Craigslist.


----------



## Andy Dee (Apr 27, 2019)

Drivenbikes said:


> I’m curious of value, any opinions?
> 
> View attachment 984176
> 
> ...



I'd offer you $500.00. On Ebay you could see $700.00  Its a beautiful bike.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 27, 2019)

$500.00 for one that complete? It's all original and with very little work, that paint is going to look amazing. I think it's worth more. Barry


----------



## Drivenbikes (Apr 27, 2019)

Andy Dee said:


> I'd offer you $500.00. On Ebay you could see $700.00  Its a beautiful bike.



 Do you have the link for the eBay one?


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 27, 2019)

This bike needs 30 to 40 hours of disassembly cleaning and reassembly and when your done you will have a 6+ original bike without the front brake and you need a seat. I would say $750 would be on the high side. $1500 is dreaming.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 27, 2019)

stezell said:


> Isn't this the same bike that was on eBay with one bid of $500? Because it's the exact same picture.
> 
> Just saying,
> Sean



Sure looks that way to me


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd like to know if this thing is bolted down to the concrete.


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2019)

holly cow greed and confusion rearing its ugly head in the "bike"hobby???


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 27, 2019)

That looks similar to the one I bought today.



.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2019)

$500 max, then put$500 into it and be worth$700!


----------



## Beeler2927 (May 25, 2019)

1949 is the year of the optional Phantom seat and rear rack for the B6 and I see the Phantom seat. Pretty cool project for someone at $5- $700 I’d say.


----------



## spoker (May 25, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> Had one just like this last year, it fetched $700 on the local Craigslist.



ya right,alot of wanna be collectors on here!! so many ppl [o ya]i had one of those!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 25, 2019)

Thread is a little old, but 30 or 40 hours to overhaul?! I'd have that thing nut and bolt, fit and finish, in no time flat!


----------



## unregistered (Jun 25, 2019)

spoker said:


> ya right,alot of wanna be collectors on here!! so many ppl [o ya]i had one of those!!




Yep, been in the game since 2003.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2019)

It's one of those bikes where....As it sits?  Barn fresh looking?  flat tires etc...  5-7 range.
If the bike was detailed maybe?  cleaned up big time?  could pull a bit more...
barn fresh is appealing to many.....but often for more of  a bargain price...unless its a
super rare and desirable bike. These are desirable, but quite common, especially in the color ...dark red/maroon


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 25, 2019)

MY FAVORITE COLOR COMBO.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 26, 2019)

Schwinn499 said:


> Thread is a little old, but 30 or 40 hours to overhaul?! I'd have that thing nut and bolt, fit and finish, in no time flat!



However you do it is up to you. If you want to do it right you completely take the bike apart this includes unlacing the wheels. Once the bike is completely in pieces there are over 400 pieces. I reuse all the pieces that came off the bike. Wirewheel all the hardware chase the threads. Wirewheel all the spoke nipples rebuild hubs. Travel to LBS for new tubes and tires, etc, etc. Search for replacement parts where needed. Spend time tracking a package of lost replacement parts in the mail. If you can bang them out in no time flat good for you.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 26, 2019)

I got mine for like 1200, but I'm sure it was a good deal. Rides fantastic.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jun 27, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> I got mine for like 1200, but I'm sure it was a good deal. Rides fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 1020917



Yeah you stole it for $1200  my 49 with Phantom options 




is very similar, love that color combo.


----------

